# I ready for this storm now



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

All gased up and ready for this storm now


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice collection! 
be sure to let us know how your snow adventures go tomorrow!

Scot


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, my TV weather dude said the word "historic" for some areas on the east coast.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

The last time I used my tractor for snow removal it looked like this 

h


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> All gased up and ready for this storm now


 Nice! Be safe  This one's gonna be a doozy!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*That garage looks WAAAAY to clean*



vmaxed said:


> All gased up and ready for this storm now


 
..I think you need to host a 'tune-up' party.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Go get um tiger! We are counting on a play by play account with pics.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Might not get to use it if the wind blows it to ****.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't believe the word opposite to heaven is bleeped out.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Might not get to use it if the wind blows it to ****.


Variations: h3ll, h*ll, H3LL, you get the idea


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice collection of toys....err... I mean OPE!!!! 

My FIL has that same exact JD setup...I drool all over myself every time I visit.

Is that a Subaru Robin on the Generac?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Nice collection of toys....err... I mean OPE!!!!
> 
> My FIL has that same exact JD setup...I drool all over myself every time I visit.
> 
> Is that a Subaru Robin on the Generac?


I don't know whats on the Generac  I hope I never have to use it


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

TooTall9957 said:


> Variations: h3ll, h*ll, H3LL, you get the idea


I know but what the ****


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah crap it did it again


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, not only a nice collection of equipment, but I don't believe my garage was that clean when it was first built!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe the snow will all be blown to  by the high winds and we won't need our snowblowers other than to clean the EOD.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the generac more than likely has a gx200 clone engine on it, they use them on a lot of there products


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Nice collection of toys....err... I mean OPE!!!!
> 
> My FIL has that same exact JD setup...I drool all over myself every time I visit.
> 
> Is that a Subaru Robin on the Generac?


I'm sure they would know on the generator forum.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wow, not only a nice collection of equipment, but I don't believe my garage was that clean when it was first built!


I put down some epoxy when it was new


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Man you really badly need to get snow, before you wear your knuckles right off from washing and waxing that floor. That looks like a woman's garage, Man I wouldn't spit on your floor..... Do you take your shoes off when you walk in to your garage? Bet you you don't have a beer fridge and that baby.....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks! We're hoping to get a new garage built this coming year, so I'll definitely look into doing that to the floor. Again, got to say that's got to be the cleanest garage I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine wasn't even that clean just after it was poured and leveled, I had left the door open and had 3 grains of dust just lying there for everyone to see. A garage floor that clean is a travesty.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Something that nice might encourage the wife to decorate it, and put up those smelly-good things in the outlets.....


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> I don't know whats on the Generac  I hope I never have to use it


That is a Generac OHVI engine. very good engine if I do say myself I do happen to work for Generac though.
the engine is a 410cc OHVI with full pressure lube. tried and true engine and same one that is used on the home standby units.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had to actually turn my laptop so that my wife could not see how neat you keep your garage. The only way I could get my garage that clean is to build another shed to put my "stuff" in. I kept my car in the garage for two years. Man it was nice not to have to clean off the car when it snowed. Then the "stuff" came. 3 kids worth of stuff. Sports equipment, fridge freezer, go carts, dirt bikes. Ok enough. Nice garage.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Koenig041 said:


> I had to actually turn my laptop so that my wife could not see how neat you keep your garage. The only way I could get my garage that clean is to build another shed to put my "stuff" in. I kept my car in the garage for two years. Man it was nice not to have to clean off the car when it snowed. Then the "stuff" came. 3 kids worth of stuff. Sports equipment, fridge freezer, go carts, dirt bikes. Ok enough. Nice garage.


You actually parked a car in your garage at one time? I think I might have at one time too, but it was so long ago, I can't really remember.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Nice collection!
> be sure to let us know how your snow adventures go tomorrow!
> 
> Scot


Scot....We only got 12" so I used my new Ariens 921038 Platinum SHO 24" 
It did a great job,It's a keeper


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

l finally got to use the 2014 Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28". The engine had more power than any blower I previously owned and it exceed my expectations.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like you all set, I wish my garage would look like that. 
Cheers


----------

